# Need a Headboat for tomorrow 7/25



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey guys I am trying to caught a headboat tomorrow for 2 people. Please provide directions, cost, time and bait requirements. I would like to head to Crisfield. I hear the fishing is very good now. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If you choose this one I'll send you directions and locations for bait


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I believe there are weekday headboats out of Deal Island as well but I do not have informtaion on those.

you can also look at this:



Some charter companies run daily headboats and some do not. You can call and ask you can also call the Somers Cove marina for more information at
(410)968-0925 or (800)967-3474


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks a bunch. Which do you recommend?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry guys,*

Have to remove the commercial links. Posting info is fine but please no links. With the info one should be able to google it.  Thanks.....Hat


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

No harm intended ... I was just being lazy by cutting and pasting. Was not trying to promote/sell anything.

Just call Somers Cove marina ... Ask if Capn' Curtis Johns is still running headboats and jump on that one. Otherwise take your pick. I used to take the same charterboat captain out of there for years. I don't do the headboats anymore.


----------



## nuppey (Nov 25, 2005)

*headboat results*

I did catch the Barbara Ann out of Crisfield. I caught about 23 fish. Croakers and spot. The bite was very good in the morning. The back of the boat was killing the entire trip. I was on the right hand side. I have never really had a killer day on a headboat but I promised someone we would go. I gave all of my fish away, but I can catch the same size and quantity from a pier/land. I heard that the fishing was good in Crisfield so I wanted to see for myself. The spot were average and the croakers were about 10-12 inches with a 14-15 being caught every now and then. Just wanted to let you guys know and thanks cy for the info. It was very helpful. I was tempted to get on here and say that I filled 2 coolers like some the guys do but just wanted to but out an accurate report. Later.....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Man .... in Crisfield I fill two coolers full just by turning on my bathtub fawcet! !!   

The fishing is good down here as compared to the northern bay. This is the slow time of the year for all of us. If you fish in the hot sun you have to go deep for the fish and then the current must be moving right.

Where did you go (buoy numbers etc) what depth were you in? I hope you asked those questions.

At least you caught some fish. The Jumbo spot move in starting in early August and then by September it really heats up through October.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

nuppey said:


> I was tempted to get on here and say that I filled 2 coolers like some the guys do but just wanted to but out an accurate report. Later.....


We only have 1 or 2 guys on the board
like that and they are fairly well known
to the members. Generally if somebody
says they caught "X" number of fish 
you can basically take them at thier
word. One bad report will ruin your 
credibility forever on here. Pics are a great
addition to any report...especially ones with
incredible numbers.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You know if you have to lie about a fishing report on this or any forum you really have deeper issues.


----------



## m.rogers (Jul 25, 2006)

You guys can't be real fisherman. You guys never told the fishtail about the one that got away, you know the one about the 2' spot that was just about to land in the net but got away.  I remember when i was little and going crabing with my grandfather and missing a crab with the net that was 3" and my grandfather would start saying that crab was like 7" how in the world could you have let in get away (all in fun) or going fishen with him and getting :--| and he would say just do it over the side so I can save on chum and get home and tell everyone that i did all the work with chuming for him.


----------

